# MK2 10.1" Brake upgrade: Which hoses?



## AyeOne (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm upgrading the front brakes on a '90 Golf GL with MK3 2.0L spec parts: 256mm discs, calipers, hub carriers, etc. I want to install new brake hoses at the same time. This must be a common swap but I can't find any information on which hoses would be the best fit. Should I order MK2 Golf GL hoses, MK3 or something else? I know Mk3 hoses are longer than Mk2 but I don't know if this would beneficial or not...
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

What length hoses did VW use on MKII 16V? The brakes were 10.1" like MKIII ABAs (MKIII VR6 brake hoses are shorter than MKIII ABA brake hoses) on the newer 16V cars.


----------



## AyeOne (Aug 12, 2005)

Here's what I get looking at ETKA for 1990 model year Golf:

8V: M10X1X335 (171611701L)
16V: M10X1X300 (191611701A)

It's not clear what size brakes these listings are for. I thought that all the MK2 had 239mm front discs (except the late Jetta 16v's with 256mm) and the hoses would all be the same length. 

Unless someone knows better I think I'll go with the 335mm hoses. If they're 35mm too long hopefully it won't matter.


----------

